# [Powerpoint] Sound automatisch starten?



## zirag (13. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute

gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Powerpoint einen Sound automatisch starten zu lassen?

Also ich habe einen Text und dieser Text wird auch als Sound vorhanden sein, dann soll der Sound ohne diesen Lautsprecher Button abspielen und wenn der durch ist soll die nächste Seite angezeigt werden , wo wieder Text und Sound sind 


danke schonmal 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Ultraflip (14. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Du musst einfach eine Benutzerdefinierte Animation auswählen

Rechte Maustaste --> Benutzerdefinierte Animation... ---> Effekte

dort gibts u.a. einen Punkt der heißt Sound ... da musst Du einfach den letzten Punkt in der DropDown-Liste anwählen und deinen Sound raussuchen ... der startet dann automatisch, wenn der Text/Bild hineinfliegt ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

